# Pianist Needed



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've composed a 2 minute long piano piece on a software called MuseScore, but its playback quality is horrible. You can listen to it here.
Was wondering if anybody would have the time to play and record the composition for me, provided that I mention their names wherever the recording is posted/uploaded.
I'd do it myself, but my keyboard sounds just as bad as the software, and I do not currently own a proper sounding piano. 

Some information about the piece:

It's nothing to boast about; a fairly simple piece that I worked on to practice moving from one scale to another - A minor to C major.

If the sheet music was uploaded properly, you can have a look at a Pdf of it.

Thanks in advance to anyone willing to help.
Criticism is more than welcome.


----------

